# Herfing with Navydoc



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Sometimes you are just in the right place at the right time. 
I was in Gaithersburg and just happened to call Dave - 68trishield. 
He mentioned that Paul might be heading up for a smoke. 
Hopped in the car and shot up.

We grabbed some sushi and then headed to the Davidus in Urbana, MD

The guest of honor - decisions, decisions









The smokes of honor 









Can you tell Dave is enjoying his '70s Dunhill Partagas 151









Kiwi Michelle joined us via Skype

















Ted - smokin-machinist rounded out our motley crew









It was a great night. Thanks for letting me be part of it.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Paul and I ended up have dinner and cigars 3 nights this week.He's a great guy if you ever get the chance to herf with him.Dave and Ted ain't too shabby either :tu

Good times....


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

glad to see you guys had a great time.. wish I could have joined ya!

Thanks for the pics


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

what a great lookin herf !


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Damn fellas! You have to give me a shout next time!

~Mark


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Whoa !!

Nice looking time there....nice...:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like a great time was had by all!! :ss


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Paul is the man. A great guy all around. Just don't tell him that I found a few more La China Ideales in my Lissador... LOL!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Anytime you can herf with Doc, it's a good time. Only one week away!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Sweet!

Good times fer sure 

Look forward to meeting ya next week Paul, the corruptor of my corruptor :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Damn fellas! You have to give me a shout next time!
> 
> ~Mark


You haven't made to one yet after saying you would Mark.This time would have been different ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a great time guys! :ss


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice!!! Sounds like you guys had a blast :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dave did look super happy with that dunhill:ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Nothing like hanging out with fellow top notch BOTLs. I bet you had a blast! :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks like a great herf with 4 stellar Gorilla!! Life doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again.....There's some fine herfing done in MD!!! ...and 68Trishield is usually in the middle of it


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

stevieray said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again.....There's some fine herfing done in MD!!! ...and 68Trishield is usually in the middle of it


He's ALWAYS in the middle of it :tu

Looks like a great time, too bad this didn't happen two weeks from now or I could have joined you guys :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks like a super time was had by all. Herfed with Paul at the Shack, awesome BOTL.:tu:tu:tu


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

68TriShield said:


> This time would have been different ?


:r It's all about timing bro :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> :r It's all about timing bro :tu


Dammit Jim!!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Dammit Jim!!!!


I'm a simple country doctor!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Mmmmm..... Jubilaums :dr


Paul is the man, I look forward to herfing with him again soon. Thanks for the pics boys!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

I've had the honor of herfing with both Dave and Paul on several occassions. Always a fantastic time. :tu:ss


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures.

Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I was kinda there too!! Was that me you were talking to on the laptop?

It was great to catch up with you guys albiet virtually!! I did what I was told and smoked that '93 Party Charlotte you had gifted me Paul. Thanks a bunch for that!


----------

